# Philadelphia Dendro Group...



## citypill

Hey

I have been raising darts for the past year here in Philadelphia, and am a environmental studies major at Temple. Browsing through the member list I see there are a good amount of people in the Philadelphia area that are into dart frogs. I think it would be a great oppurtunity if we could get together to trade ideas, information, frogs, and supplies. The oppurtunity to network face to face is a invaluable one.
So if anyone in the Philadelpiha area is interested please respond here or shoot me an email. Let me know what times work best for you and we can pick a place to meet up.

Thank You
Jacob


----------



## Bear Foot Inc

I"m in Lancaster. If your interested we have the Lancaster herp society every 3rd Friday of the month at the north museum at 7:00pm... that's this Friday (19th) we talk about every kind of herp, but i think this month is on frogs... its a great way to meet new herpers and i'm sure there will be some other guys with pdf's there, my self included (well i will be getting my first ones quite soon)

Hope to see ya there,

~Samuel


----------



## Ed

There are a few of us around but its hard to get everyone coordinated (I work in Philly). 

Ed


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Assuming no traffic, I'm about 2 to 2.5 hours from Philly and would love to attend a meeting if one is organized.

Weekends work best for me.


----------



## citypill

i was thinking maybe we should aim for a weekend in November. Ed it would be great if you could join with us. Let see if we cant gather some more members!


----------



## Bear Foot Inc

I might be able to make it. Where would we meet? I also know of two guys who might be able to come.


----------



## Ed

I have to check the calendar at work but I have at least two weekends tied up in Nov already. The weekend of the 15th and the weekend of the 10th. However the Friday after Thanksgiving maybe an option. 


Ed


----------



## citypill

So it sounds like later in November is good for everyone. We could meet at my house although space is semi limited. Maybe we can think of a neutral spot, it really doesnt matter to me. We although need to think of what we will discuss(ie. members frogs, problems, what we would like for our collections, conservation efforts we could participate in, and just getting to know each other). Any input is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Julio

well i am always down in philly and i am gonna be down there the first weekend in novenber, let me know what you guys decided.


----------



## carola1155

count me in for this too! and if you need a place to meet my house is about 15-20 mins outside philly in south jersey... plenty of space


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Someone's house is where I'm used to having these types of meetings at. Preferably someone with a few tanks that we can stare at while we talk  . I should have some plant cuttings I can bring when the time comes. Trading plants, feeders, and frogs, is usually what goes down then we talk about anything that's on our minds..


----------



## citypill

Haha, well my tanks are in the basement. I would be willingly to move them up in the living room while we meet so we can watch them. It would be kool if people bought some frogs along, although that is just a thought! I would like to keep it in philly, but am not necessarily opposed to meeting in south jersey. This sounds exciting, so lets keep the ideas going and make this happen.
On a side note too, it would be really great to discuss habitat preservation and how we can contribute to that cause. It is of course imperative that we maintain the original homes where our darts have come from!


----------



## Corpus Callosum

It would also be great to discuss efforts in maintaining genetic diversity in captive populations, and if we would be fortunate enough to have Ed attend as well, perhaps we can shed more light on the ASN and TWI's efforts.. including operation frog pond if you want to talk about contributing to habitat preservation on a local basis..


----------



## Ed

I would be more than happy to talk about TWI. I can even bring my laptop along so we can watch the slide show... 

There are a couple of important parts to TWI and OFP is definetly one of them. The pond in our yard was colonized the first year and along with the younger bull frogs, there was a wood frog near it today. 

In the future if we want some more formal discussions I can also bring the power point for spindly leg, Amphibian Nutrition and Caecilians... 

Ed


----------



## citypill

This all sounds great. Ed that sounds great, I would be paticulary interested in those efforts being a environmental studies major at Temple. If we do a slideshow we might want to consider a bigger spot. Like I said we can do it at my place but space might be limited to 8- 10 at the most(center city rowhome) so our width is smaller than most, but whatever works.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Did someone say Sock Puppets? All the power points sound great.. the nutrition one was especially informative, I think others would like it as well..

Well I guess all that's left is we decide on South Jersey vs Philly, and a date for late November?

I can bring snacks and refreshments. It would also be great if everyone could post any frogs, plants, or supplies they might have available for sale/trade.

I've only just started culturing a few of these so not sure what I will have, but these are some feeders I've been working with (in order of availability):

D. melanogaster 'turkish gliders'
D. melanogaster 'golden delicious'
D. melanogaster 'mini white'
Pea aphids
Silver springtails
Tropical & temperate white springtails
Blue springtails
Dwarf striped woodlice
Pygmy red woodlice

Looking for dwarf white woodlice, any other springtail or isopod that I don't have, and any plants I don't have..


----------



## Ed

Well at the moment it seems like we have less than 10 people.. (maybe some of the Maryland crew would want to make the trip) 15-20 minutes outside of philly in Jersey is a pretty easy commute as there are a variety of routes to take. 

Ed


----------



## carola1155

While im not trying to push it.... my house is definately available... the only downside is that I dont have my frogs there (they are at my apt in philly... i go home on the weekends and i have to trust my roommates to care for them, but they do a good job haha) 

anyway, while I'm definately still a noob at all this (been like 2 months  ) but I definately like the idea of the powerpoints and all that jazz, and I have a theater with a projector and all to display if we want. and theres plenty of space to bring whatever and whoever you want to.

I'm located in Mantua NJ, just a couple mins off rt 295 or rt 55


----------



## Ed

I live down near Bridgeton. 

Ed


----------



## citypill

Well I think ideally it would be great to have it one of your houses. Preferablly it would be good to have frogs to look at. But whatever works for most people is godd for me!
On a seperate note where in Philly is you r apartment carola? I would love to stop by and see your frogs, and as always your welcome to stop by and check mine out!


----------



## rozdaboff

Depending on the location and day of the meeting, I would love to make it down to a Philly meeting.

A meeting at Ed's would be exceptionally convenient :lol:


----------



## Ed

While it would be convient for some, the house is not in a state where we can really have people over as we are doing some renovations.. 

Sorry Oz...

Ed


----------



## Corpus Callosum

bump


----------



## pa.walt

*i would like to go. depends on the date*

i really don't have anything to bring but i could chip in $ for drinks and food.i live around 50 miles north of philly.
i could maybe get some crickets (pinheads on up) to sell.


----------



## HaikuWarriors41

i'll be back from school for thanksgiving weekend and could potentially make a friday/saturday meeting. if not, maybe some time in january. just acquired my first frogs so i don't have too much to offer, but i'd love to see Ed's work some time.


----------



## Julio

what is the lates on a meeting date??


----------



## Bear Foot Inc

Just wanted to toss this out here, The Lancaster Herp society is having its members night this month (the 16th) 
So everyone just brings there own herps and its more of a stand around and talk night, not a speaker coming in to talk. So you all could come up there and bring along what ever you have to trade with each other... And then if we want we could set up a date and time for a frog only day somewhere...

~Samuel


----------



## Chano

Hello, I would like to get in on this as well. I live about 20 miles east of philly. My house would actually work for meetings eventually. It isn't ready yet (still getting everything situated from the move but plenty big enough (its actually a historic mansion built in 1805)) and i dont have any frogs yet (i will be setting up either a 65 hex or 55g standard in the living room soon + and insanely big prebuilt viv that is about 150g from the mesurements i have gotten) but i am still new to this and just dont consider myself quite ready to actually have frogs. especially in such a big viv.


----------



## HaikuWarriors41

Chano said:


> Hello, I would like to get in on this as well. I live about 20 miles east of philly. My house would actually work for meetings eventually. It isn't ready yet (still getting everything situated from the move but plenty big enough (its actually a historic mansion built in 1805)) and i dont have any frogs yet (i will be setting up either a 65 hex or 55g standard in the living room soon + and insanely big prebuilt viv that is about 150g from the mesurements i have gotten) but i am still new to this and just dont consider myself quite ready to actually have frogs. especially in such a big viv.


neat, i'm right up 252 in berwyn (when home from school).


----------



## topherlove

any info on a meet im from md and would be interested in coming


----------



## Ed

Chano said:


> Hello, I would like to get in on this as well. I live about 20 miles east of philly. My house would actually work for meetings eventually. It isn't ready yet (still getting everything situated from the move but plenty big enough (its actually a historic mansion built in 1805)) and i dont have any frogs yet (i will be setting up either a 65 hex or 55g standard in the living room soon + and insanely big prebuilt viv that is about 150g from the mesurements i have gotten) but i am still new to this and just dont consider myself quite ready to actually have frogs. especially in such a big viv.


Could have a terrarium building party where we would all bring you terrarium items as a housewarming presents.....


----------



## SMenigoz

Always looking for a chance to network with fellow froggers. I'm located in Frederick MD and have hosted the MidAtlanticDendro club a few times at my place; a weekend meeting up north might be in my cards. 
Scott


----------



## carola1155

*bump*


----------



## PuffDragon

Hey guys,

New member to the forum here and just wanted to say Hi!!!! I am right outside philly on the NJ side. Definetly down to chat and meet up. Whats the latest news? Come up with any dates? 

Joe


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Looks like we're still waiting for someone to volunteer their household as a meeting spot, and we can go with a date once that person steps up to the stand


----------



## Chano

Well lets get a # of how many people we have if its in the 10ish area i can probably do it (have to verify with the ol'ball and chain first though) You can send me a pm or just post something like "in" soon as we have a at least close # i'll see what i can do.


----------



## Julio

well... i am in


----------



## carola1155

im most likely in...

and if we really need a place, pending the date we pick... my house is probably still good if we need it (in jersey, 08080)


----------



## Chano

Ok so far three (including myself) I think we could manage that in my closet lol. The woman is cool with it as long as it isn't like 50 people. Although if we get to many some might have to bring like folding chairs or something if they wish to sit. I can handle seating for 10-15.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

I'd come, and can provide folding chairs.


----------



## miller

I am new to the hobby and live in Maryland but would love to attend something like this if the date works. My other hobby is reefkeeping and i am on the board of my local reef club and we have meeting each month and its a great time. Really helps with the hobby. So i would definatly be down for something like this


----------



## Ed

Well depending on the date, I am still in and can provide a talk.. I have the following pretty well prepared, Amphibian Nutrition, what we do and don't know... 
Spindly Leg
Caecilians, Living sock puppets (although I am assuming that people want to discuss frogs....) 

but am also up for free form discussions... 

Ed


----------



## flyangler18

South Jersey/Philly are my old stomping grounds, and I'd love to meet some area froggers outside of the Mid-Atlantic area.

Let me know when we pin down a date,
Jason


----------



## topherlove

i'm in as well


----------



## Corpus Callosum

My vote's in for the Amphibian Nutrition presentation by Ed. Heard it at FrogDay and feel that everyone both new or experienced could benefit from this information.. which could then lead to a free form discussion about related topics (clay substrates and then enclosure/environment itself).


----------



## Chano

Alright sounds like this is in the making then. Lets start working on a date that is good for everyone. I can do Friday saterday or sunday any time. So whatever works for everyone else works for me. 

Ed that sounds fantastic. I think most if not all of us would be thrilled to hear any presentation you would like to make. If not they can get the [email protected]#$ out of my house. (just kidding about that last part)


----------



## Ed

Friday/Saturdays work best for me. 

Ed


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Saturdays best here, but I can make the other days if need be. Unless you guys want to do it soon (meaning before the holidays), we should plan this for after the holidays, sometime in early January.


----------



## flyangler18

I second the vote on this being after the holidays- only two Saturdays stand between us and Christmas.


----------



## mydumname

I may come. Liking the Mantua location, ha. Could bring a proven 2.1 group of vents if anyone is interested.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

How are your tanks going? Did you start construction on that 150g yet? If you schedule the meeting for after one of them is built we could bring you plant cuttings to get it going.


----------



## Chano

A saterday after the holiday is good for me too.

Decided to forgo the 150 for the time being. Have a 65 hex saltwater, 29 saltwater, 46 bow is almost ready for substrate/plants and the other 65 hex will be started on construction as soon as the 46 bow is planted.

46 bow is hopefully going to house red galacts not sure what the 65 is going to hold yet other than PDF's. I am also thinking about getting an exo for my computer desk to have some imi's keep me company while i'm on the comp lol 

To many animals at the moment till febuary 1st when the ex moves out. Then the 150 is on lol. At the moment we have 2 cats, a dog, a beta fish, and all my tanks its like a zoo in here (only without the smell, and the poo flinging which i might add ive only even been to a zoo once but that was my favorite part. Well that and tortises humping. yes i know real mature but at least i am honest. The majority of the animals were inside on the day we went. The hippo exibit was really neat though.) will be down to just the tanks when she goes.


----------



## Dangerously

Checking in from central Delaware...


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things

Hi All,

I'm new to PA. Count me in for future meetings. Any decisions on a date yet?
Michael, thanks for the link to this post.

Keith


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Just a heads up that there is a Mid-Atlantic meeting February 9th in Frederick, MD if you are within driving distance- but just to make sure the headcount doesn't go overboard, PM me in advance if you're interested in coming!

And on another note let's finalize a date for ourselves in PA.


----------



## Chano

Ok well since nobody has made a date suggestion how does FEB 19 sound to everyone? It is a saterday which i think would be the best day. I have cleared it with my landlord to use a pretty good sized room on the first floor so that there will be plenty of room (its usually just a room to look pretty nobody ever uses it for anything). If this date doesn't work for anyone we can move it around I am just trying to get the ball rolling.

Also Ed i don't know how in depth you wanted to get but my landlord has a slide projecter and an overhead if you need it.


----------



## Ed

Its hard for me to guarantee mid week at this time and the 19th is a Tuesday night. 

Ed


----------



## Chano

I'm sorry about that i meant the 16th. Proof reading is good.


----------



## Ed

I should be able to do the 16th. 
My laptop is being difficult so I may have to bring the program on a flashdrive if you can run powerpoint on your computer. Since it looks like a small group, the powerpoint can just run and I can talk and answer questions as needed. 

Ed


----------



## Chano

Works for me except i'll have to figure out if i can get powerpoint. I am sure my computer can technically run it i have a pretty decent gaming system i havent found anything my system cant handle. So who all is in? What time is good for everyone? I will give it a day or two to see who posts and after that i will pm anyone who hasn't and said they were in to verify if they still wish to partake.


----------



## defaced

You don't need PowerPoint, a PP viewer will do just fine:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...27-43AB-4F24-90B7-A94784AF71A4&displaylang=en


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Another option is OpenOffice which is an open-source office suite (has the equivalent of microsoft word, access, excel, and powerpoint - except it's free).

I'll be there. Thanks Chano!


----------



## Ed

So folks what is the word? Are we on or off? (I need to know as I'm being asked to work that day). 

Ed


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Anyone else gotten back to you Chano? Since nobody else has replied to the thread, we might be better off setting a later date for better attendance.


----------



## flyangler18

I can probably make it, but wouldn't be opposed to scheduling a later date to get more attendance. The spring rugby season is in full swing, so free weekends are getting hard to come by.


----------



## Chano

Lets go ahead and make it for a later date not much sence if 4 of us meeting. Not that i am opposed to it but if we give it a bit more time maby we can get some more in. Any suggestions on when would be better for everyone?


----------



## Ed

A later date would be good for me as I don't get a lot of opportunities to make some overtime. 

Ed


----------



## MRI_GUY

Please add me to the list. I am up in the Lehigh Valley but driving to philly is no problem. I commuted it for 10 years.


----------



## pa.walt

i will probably attend when you decide on a fixed date. 
walt


----------



## flyangler18

March 15 is a bye weekend for me


----------



## citypill

Hello,

It is good to see everyone still wants to meet. Lets set a date soon because the idea of a philadelphia group is extremely exciting!


----------



## mydumname

March would be better for me as well.


----------



## citypill

Well lets do March! I say the earlier the better, since we have been talking about this for 3 months haha. If everyone could email me there contact info I will compile a list of interested people. I think at this point we at least meet informaly soon. Once I receive everyones contact info I will pick a date in the beggining of March. At this point we can just come to some sort of initial meeting spot. Like I said it is important that we just get the ball rolling. Not everyone might bein agreeance on the date, but in this hectic world I think it will be hard to find a date that is suitable to everyone. 
Looking forward to hearing from everyone, this should be a exciting endeavor we are embarking on!!


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things

Please put me on the contact list (e-mail is below). I could not do the Feb date, but an early March date might work for me as well.
TX


----------



## defaced

I'm interested in attending.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

If we could avoid March 15th there is another meeting then at Oz's place.


----------



## carola1155

I'm still in for this... (if it ever actually happens...)

and just in case... my house and/or projector (for slides) are still available as well


----------



## Chano

Well bad news on my end. This has been the month from hell. I lost my job, so i am now loosing my apartment, and found out last night my GF has been cheating on me(yeah i know i had said she was supposed to be moving out but we supposedly patched things up and were supposed to be working on things. The problem is the thing she was working wasnt mine lol). So as i will no longer be living here (mostlikely not even in the area as i dont have anywhere around here to go) I will no longer be able to host and a good chance i wont be able to attend.


----------



## citypill

Tom, 

Lets just use your place then. Lets pick a date..like 2 Sundays from now. Obviously this will not work for everyone but the important thing is to get the ball rolling and achieve some organization. What does everyone think of March 1. Please let us know so we can get it together.

Jacob


----------



## flyangler18

If there's interest, you can couple the meet with the Philadelphia Flower Show, which runs March 2nd through 9th, or the Orchid Extravaganza at Longwood Gardens running the entire month of March.


----------



## citypill

Thats a excellent idea. Lets go for March 2 then. My house is open for it since I live about 15 blocks from the convention center. If not we can meet anywhere. As I believe this will be our first informal meeting it is not so important that we have all the bells and whistles, and more likely we will just be gathering ideas.


----------



## pa.walt

*"philly club"*

for the "philly club" this would be about meeting 3 or 4. the first time i think there was around 5 people and they met at a bar/restaraunt. ed would remember.
they also met on a weekday.


----------



## MRI_GUY

You mean to tell me we can drink beer AND talk frogs..... Hell sign me up.


----------



## citypill

Well whatever works. If people want the beer then its all good. If anyone wants to list anything they have to trade such as frogs, insects, or plants let that be known here also. I have compiled a small list of all interested people and ill shoot them a email. If anyone wants to contact me my number is 215 806 6291, no frog prank calls though! 

Jacob


----------



## Ed

Sounds good to me... I can still bring a power point to run on someone computer..maybe the nutrition one? (as I'll be doing the one on SLS at the NAAC conference). 

If there is interest I can bring some feeder cultures. I would need to know ahead of time so I can set them up. 

Ed


----------



## flyangler18

What feeders are you thinking, Ed? I am pretty well covered with FF and springs, but always am looking to try a new feeder.


----------



## flyangler18

Oh I'll have a sub-adult pair of azureus available for sale or trade. PM for details.


----------



## citypill

Ed,

Some springtails would be great, and whatever else you have besides FF. I am trying to get a 55 gallon viv together, and springtails would be greta to sead it with. 
I might have a auratus to trade. If anyone has anything else let me know. As for the meeting place we are welcome to meet here, although like I said there is minimal room but whatever works!


----------



## Ed

I can bring some spring tail cultures. How large a culture would you want? I can set up large ones of make starter cultures in a ff cup. 

I am looking for FG dwarf tincts. 

I have some cb non-dendrobatid animals available if anyone is interested (I don't want to post here as it would be advertising them) pm me. 

Ed


----------



## citypill

I guess a large springtail culture would be good. Give me a private message with your other animals. What I would be truly interested in is Mantellas. If anyone in the Philadelphia area has any luck with these guys let me know.


----------



## mydumname

Do you live in the city? How is parking there? My attendance would be basically based on that I guess.

If I do go, I have some intermedius (2-3 months) available.


----------



## citypill

Parking should be fine there is two public lots, and if you need any help I would be more than willing help. Please bring some intermedius also.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

So are we meeting at your house? There was some mention of the Flower Show and the Orchid Extravaganza, but I wasn't sure if we were meeting at either of those two locations first, or just meeting at your house.


----------



## mydumname

I would only be bringing the intermedius if something is prearranged. 



> Parking should be fine there is two public lots,


Ouch. I am a little anal about where I park my cars. Ha. Maybe take out the beater, ha. Carpool anyone? Live near Cherry Hill, but could meet anywhere.

I should be able to make it though.


----------



## carola1155

yea if we arent doing the flower show or anything my house would probably be the better option as far as parking goes cause my driveway can accomodate about 6-8 cars and the street in my neighborhood is wide open... but I'm like 20-25 mins from the show


----------



## citypill

Tom,

Lets do your house then. Where are you located? I think I might have met you quickly at frog day in Staten Island. Were you with your girlfriend taking photos?

Any spot is good, in terms of what works best for everyone. I was just putting mine out there as a option to get the ball rolling. It would be sad fi we didnt me due to a lack of location.


----------



## flyangler18

Mike, if you want to go to the Flower Show, my wife and I are definitely going the first day (as it stands right now)- so you are more than welcome to join us. 

The Orchid thing at Longwood Gardens runs the entire month of March.


----------



## carola1155

First off... have we finalized a date yet? haha cause I still have to make sure theres nothing else going on around the house that day...

but anyway, I'm located in Sewell NJ about 10 mins from exit 24A (i think) off of rt 295 or about 10 mins from exit 53 off of rt 55

as for the frog day thing I wasnt there so it probably wasnt me


----------



## mydumname

I believe March 2 was the date planned.

Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## citypill

Yes it is March 2.


----------



## flyangler18

I could use a couple of hydei cultures, if anyone has them available.


----------



## carola1155

ok so i cleared it with the rents... my house is good to go if we want... I dont really have anything here frogwise though as my frogs are at my apartment at school. Theres plenty of space here for the meeting but you'd have to bring your own entertainment as far as frogs go


----------



## carola1155

Alright guys... I really really really hate to do this... but my volleyball team just added a match on march 2nd at 11 am so if we were to still do it at my house it would have to be an evening kinda thing... sorry


----------



## citypill

I am scheduled to work Sunday evening so that is out for me. Whoever is interested for during the day Sunday is welcome to come to my house in Philadelphia at noon. Please let me know who will be attending and whoever can not make it here please go to Tom's in New Jersey if it is preferable. Once we have met we can trade notes on here as to what took place. At least at this point it will get the ball rolling. I am still concerned that we will keep pushing the date back to the fact that everyone's schedule is not in agreement. Please let me know A.S.A.P if you will be attending here in Philly or later at Tom's. 

Much Thank You
Jacob


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Appreciate the effort thus far but we need to pick one spot (and time) for a meeting to be done properly. There would be no sense in some people going to Jacob's in the afternoon and then those who can only make evenings to head to Tom's.

Everyone seemed to be ok with March 2nd so why not just stick with that. If Tom's place doesn't work then let's go back to your place Jacob. Whoever doesn't make this meeting can just make the next one, but let's not juggle here.


----------



## flyangler18

Well said, Mike. As it stands now, my wife and I will be attending the Flower Show on March 2nd, so my appearance at the meeting will be unfortunately rather brief. Interested parties are more than welcome to join us. PM me and I will give you my cell # if you'd like to meet up.


----------



## citypill

Due to the lack of response this weekend is canceled. I figure I will just let this thing in your guys hands. When people decide a spot and time that works for everyone please let me know. I was super excited to do this thing but do not want to force the project either.


----------



## mydumname

This weekend was not the planned weekend.


----------



## citypill

when is the planned weekend?


----------



## mydumname

mydumname said:


> I believe March 2 was the date planned.
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong.






citypill said:


> Yes it is March 2.



Ha, you answered that yourself a couple posts back.


----------



## topherlove

Once one generalized meeting place is arranged me and my fiance would love to attend.


----------



## citypill

Greg,

I am a idiot, I thought it was this weekend! This is a result of me going to school full time and workin nearly full time and trying to keep everything in order. The meeting is still on for March 2 at my house. Hopefully some will still attend. Once again please give me a heads up. Also list if you want to bring any frogs or plant clippings to sell or trade! Any other input would be greatly appreciated. I am still only 1 year into raising darts so I am really looking forward to meeting other people and gaining friendships and experience. 

Jacob :shock:


----------



## mydumname

> I thought it was this weekend!


Ha, its all figured out now.

I would like to come. Believe Mike is gonna come pick me up, ha. 

If anyone is interested, as I mentioned earlier, I have some younger intermedius available. PM me if interested. Will only bring if talked about prior.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Jacob, 

We will need your address and you should pick a time you'd like everyone to arrive at.

Also if we could do a final roll call to see if attendance is still solid that would be cool.

Greg and I will be there.


----------



## xm41907

I'm 80% certain I'll make it. will be looking for plants to fill my 10 gal vert. 

James


----------



## citypill

I think noon is noon is the best time to start at I need to be to work around 3:45 so the earlier the better. Anyone who is attending should message me and I will give you my address and telephone number. I am also looking for any clippings to fill a viv with. I look forward to hearing from and meeting you guys!


----------



## Ed

citypill said:


> I think noon is noon is the best time to start at I need to be to work around 3:45 so the earlier the better. Anyone who is attending should message me and I will give you my address and telephone number. I am also looking for any clippings to fill a viv with. I look forward to hearing from and meeting you guys!


I won't be getting out of work until about 5 pm so I'm not going to be able to make it. 

Ed


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Jacob, how does the attendance look so far from those who have contacted you?


----------



## citypill

The attendance does not look that good at this point. I got off work that evening so if it would suit people to meet at a later time on Sunday that is FINE with me.

Let me know.


----------



## Ed

If it is a small group then people could always go to the Zoo and I could see about showing you around behind the scenes in the reptile house (but it would have to be a small group and I would need to know ahead of time.) 

Ed


----------



## flyangler18

My wife and I would be up for that, Ed, if it works out with everyone else. Seems like the Philly group is indeed a small one. We still have plans to attend the Flower Show at some stage on Sunday.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

I would be up for that as well, but you said you need to know ahead of time, and March 2nd is only four days away. Hopefully that is enough time ? I definitely wouldn't want you to go out of your way for us, but of course would love to check it out.


----------



## mydumname

I am pretty much in for whatever is decided.


----------



## carola1155

im up for anything after like 1 or 2pm on the 2nd...


----------



## citypill

I am up for whatever also. Just let me know, the zoo sounds great if thats alright for Ed. I only know of two people that were planning on attending my house. So like I said just let me know so I can clean or whatnot. I guess the zoo would be better since that way I could avoid cleaning since I will be working up until sunday morning.


----------



## Ed

I've got the okay from work but I need to be able to tell them before Sunday about how many people would be going. 

Figure it out and send me a pm on who would be going to the Zoo. I have to do a frog talk at 2 pm but other than that I can pretty much make time to take people around (just don't be surprised about how primitive our behind the scenes areas are..)

However keep in mind that you cannot bring animals and plants to the Zoo so those conducting trades etc would have to make other arrangements. 

Ed


----------



## flyangler18

> I''ve got the okay from work but I need to be able to tell them before Sunday about how many people would be going.


Good to hear, Ed! Lisa and I will be around, hopefully a few more can make it as well.


----------



## mydumname

Still in.


----------



## carola1155

carola1155 said:


> im up for anything after like 1 or 2pm on the 2nd...


^^still applies...


----------



## Corpus Callosum

I'm still in, just let us know what time you would prefer us to arrive.


----------



## citypill

count me and my fiancee in also.


----------



## Ed

Okay it sounds like we have less than 10 people that can make the Zoo trip which is a good number. If you get to the Reptile House by 1 you can see the croc (some of the crocs are trained to key in on a bamboo pole so they station and are fed at the station) and aquatic section feedings (a 100 pound alligator snapper, some young dwarf caimen and some other aquatic turtles). After the feedings (over about 1:30-1:40) I can meet people in the public area and run the tour. 

Other than that, to make sure you have enough time for the tour, I would say anytime before 3:30 is good. 

Ed

Quick edit... Please no kids under the age of 8. 

Ed


----------



## citypill

That sounds great Ed! If anyone wants to meet up beforehand just let me know. There are some great places to grab brunch here in Center City and the zoo is only a 15-20 minute drive from here. Look forward to meeting everyone tommorow. Also if anyone has any plant clippings or frogs please list hem here to sell or trade. I might be able to pull some clippings of jewel orchids, and another plant that I cannot recall the name of that is blooming right now. Also if anyone has any springtail cultures please let me know.

Jacob


----------



## Ed

I almost forgot I have to do a 10-15 minute talk on frogs tomorrow at 2 pm so the tour would probably be better off starting after that point. 

Just keep in mind that you can't bring plants or animals to the Zoo....(trade them elsewhere and stash them in coolers but don't try bringing them inside..) 

Ed


----------



## Ed

Michael (Corpus Callosum) is going to be the contact person. Try and meet up with him at the building and once the feedings and talk are done we can get on with the tour. (cameras are okay)

Ed


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Hey guys, I am going to pick up Greg and get there as soon as I can, but it will probably be around 1pm due to an errand at costco we have to run on the way. I gave Jason my cell number (and anyone else is welcome to it if they PM me before I head out in the morning) and as soon as I get there will try to gather everyone up best I can. I haven't met Jacob and Tom yet but belive I recognize everyone else. Then after 2pm when Ed's schedule frees up we can continue with the tour.

Looking forward to meeting everyone I haven't met and a nice ice breaking session for future meetings!


----------



## flyangler18

Hope everyone had a nice time- we shamefully lost track of time at the Flower Show, no doubt intoxicated by all the spectacular orchid blooms :shock: :shock:


----------



## citypill

It was awesome to meet at least 2 of you today. Thanks Ed for the great tour of the reptile house. Also to honor Ed's credentials he is indeed a well suited reptile house keeper at the Philadelphia zoo. Look forward to going up to GNYADS meeting in Ithica, and also future meetings of a Philadelphia group.


Jacob


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Thanks Ed!

It was nice to meet you and your fiancee Jacob, you're the only one who took pics so go ahead and post em when you get the chance


----------



## mydumname

I had a good time too. Thanks again Ed.


----------



## Ed

Glad you all had a good time. I pulled another vent morph from that one rearing tank today, I know I didn't see it yesterday. The A. zeteki that were in amplexus were inspecting nesting sites when I left today so I hope to have eggs in a day or two. 

Ed


----------



## Julio

so anyone got any pics from the meeting?


----------



## citypill

I have a couple photos Ill try to post them later tonight. I am looking for a misplaced cable for the camera.


----------



## citypill

Ed and Philly zoo photos....sorry only a couple!
A.Zeteki








































Hourglass Frog
















Ed Petting the softback....very friendly


----------



## citypill

Would anyone be interested in meeting up again around Philly soon? Let me know, its just an idea. Always good to network.


----------

